# First-Gen Audi S3 Feature Car on Vau-Max.de Pulls from Many Sources



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

German VAG blog Vau-Max.de has published a story about a first-gen (Type 8L) S3 that's been substantially modified and pulls from any number of sources within the Volkswagen Group. Perhaps it is the Bentley Continental 20-inch alloys paired with a more militaristic matte green/grey paint that gets the most attention upon first look but closer inspection of additional photos via the link below also reveal Mk1 TT orange baseball glove leather stitched seats, custom baseball glove leather dash and door panels, TT dashboard and Mk2 TT flat-bottom steering wheel. 

Check it all out (article in German) after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

